# Hobie kayaking - what not to do



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Some days it just doesn't pay to get out of bed... even if you sleep in. For me, today was one of those days.

Leisurely launched at Ricketts Point in less than perfect conditions at around 11 AM, with a fair swell on the move and plenty-o-white wash. When I say leisurely, I mean to say with a fair hang over.

So off I go, and straight away it hits me - that incoming westerly seems to be a bit tougher than normal to punch through. Perhaps I misjudged it's strength I supposed. No matter - I peddled on regardless and slowly but surely, inch by inch, I traveled straight out just over 2km. My plan was to let the westerly push me back to the launching area as I bashed the bottom with a trio cocktail of SPs.

And that's exactly how it happened to, or how it was happening at least. I'd drifted about half way back to shore when I reached for the snack packed behind my seat. It was at that point I realized that I did not remove the trolley wheels when I launched, and figured that they must be back at the beach somewhere close to where I launched.

As you might imagine, I reeled all 3 lines in quick smart and peddled back to the shore. The waves were fairly significant for PPB at this point, so I had to rely on both paddle and rudder to maintain a straight line in some of the bigger waves.

As I neared the launch area I didn't see any sign of the wheels. Bastiches! Some fugger must have nicked em, I thought. Ah well... I noticed Hobie have some nice, new 'beach sand friendly' wheels anyway, so perhaps this was just a sign.

So I start pulling my yak out of the water, thinking I'm going to have to do a few trips with all of my gear to the car, then come back, pick the Outback over my head and mule it back African style.

Imagine my surprise when I discover that as I pull the yak out of the water, the wheels - still in place - take over when water meets land. I chuckled to myself, blamed the hang over and continued to haul the entire package straight back to the car.

Amphibious kayak, YEEHAR!!!

There was a fair bit of seaweed and gunk attached to the thing, and yes, it did slow me down and affect my steering a bit. But the amazing thing is that I was able to do it. I guess the air in the tyres kept the wheel unit upright, constantly placed in the holes provided for them.

I didn't catch any damned fish but who cares - this trip was worth it just for the laugh.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Classic. Thats just like the old story (urban myth?) or the bloke driving is boat around with the trailer still attached. One to dine out on if you're not too proud


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I knew that was coming 5th! That's excellent!

Now all you have to do is work out a way to paddle yourself from your car, down to the beach, across the sand, into the water, and back again - now that you're an amphibious vehicle that is! :lol: :lol:

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Matta, now you're thinking! There's a patent right there if someone can do it. I mean, paddling/peddling with wheels underneath wasn't great, but hey - I was either too stupid or too hung over to really notice. Haha...

And Peril, yeah, it reminded me of that as well. Thankfully I'm never too proud to share my greatest screw ups. Well, most of the time anyhoo


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahhh sounds like my day today...

Take the missus who has not been on the Outfitter for 3 months ( With me anyway ), seems to have forgotten how to operate on board and immediately we have rod and tackle issues... After helping for 10 minutes and getting a wind knot in my braid while I helped I hear a knock and turn just in time to see my Ugly Fish sunnies fall off the back of the yak and into the lake.

Seem to suspend for a minute so turned the yak around and grabbed the net only to sit right on top of them and watch them fall to the bottom with a trace line on the sounder indicating its slow but steady descent.

Oh well, at least my sounder that was fixed under warranty a month ago is doing a bang up job ( First time I tested and used it since it was returned ).


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Its been a wierd day all round. Strange moon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Spooled, indeed it has.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Now with a more capable craft (i.e. a Prowler) you would have noticed serious performance deficiencies when carrying such a keel. Not to notice such a thing on a Hobbie is very telling :lol: :wink:

Ducks for cover


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

You should have leaned back on the wave and done a wheelie right up the beach  You need to install retractable gear, like they have on planes.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

You idiot!

Heh, love it 511 :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2007)

Hehe, yeah, it ranks highly amongst most idiotic moments. I'll save them for another day 

RawPrawn, I'll well aware some other yaks are a) faster, b) track better and c) may even perform just as well with a two-inflated rubber wheel assembly affixed below it may even out perform it.

As for the term more capabale, thats where I beg to differ. I guess it depends on what you mean by that. As far as fishing capable yaks though, Outback is my number 1 for several reasons. Most predominantly of which is the ability to troll a rod either side while holding them in each hand. Or negotiating a big fish with rod in hand, peddling towards it to reduce breaking strain and greater ability to get it closer to surface.

All different yaks have their own quirks, quibbles, pros and cons and I've tried quite a few. But the convenience of hands free fishing is one of the greater selling points, and it can barely be understated.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Ducks for cover


 :lol: Like poking a stick in a bull ants nest Greg :wink:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dodge said:


> rawprawn said:
> 
> 
> > Ducks for cover
> ...


Yes I guess emoticons donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t count for much in these sensitive and polarised times.


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Thunderbirds are go!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

lol...good stuff 5/11...

By the way i think Kevin is working on a prototype vehicle so he can (drive :?: ) his kayak down to that spot on the yarra. :wink:  . How is that project coming along mate.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

At least you've got a trolley!!!
I'm still making mine, but it is a classic story!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Heh, makes me want to try one of those slim wheeled hobie trolley, maybe theres no need to take it off 

My least favourite part of my Adventure is getting the trolley in or out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSLVOSsAACNfgAASUCeAEiAClAo37/+gMACmQ1U/IyTJPQQ9EaZNDZT1DDI000yMJkYJoDAlVP01J+qfqT01P1TTIyDIGgIDFGCryKTz43n8YbvZ+QyzCiJsawoiRXcNDkz47uhlV/UdFju5SlmZ+HhDtSJUTlhcGqGz2k+eORuYNIDy5+qfjLIo4huNFhbDEqivRS5iRCWoMlKSCkhERBfrOw90szO9bUO3uzZyEnEE6xdV7ERwFeZYIAg11yVCnWp66XsthfI6q1D/i7kinChIEWqclYA=


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Red/Tim

I find the deeper the water the easier it gets. I like 5/11's method though. It might be time to work on a more aerodynamic cart that cuts the water efficiently and never needs removing.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

That's the spirit Scott :mrgreen:

Twin keel.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSyBzq0AADxfgAASUKeiEgBjGQo/7/+gMAEattQ1U/JoRtJkCaaADRo0AimnpNNPUaaABoAAANNBCNITTAT1NHoEbQ0ITbIMlgvxKi2gxfsZZeMMnjkqiOFzuz/JzNdLCK0CZnLShjSJz+7nMza9zDxt0YKeVy8MOQVGEdB4Q8z55rhVLcP1k/EIuEQw79eDd712CmtuSKqlN9o+2X/3tjUTJ1w4CcsEELSDG+brWwQZICuoSeO6/AhIeCoRToYlRrI5oLBHKsJA/wmd9LSmhDUCI7I/VhPFXVwD7ohZO0hxoSmm2YiD6MTHaJfAcSJDSNiet2aQ0MtM6g574i1aG4ydTl2QARSRssBD3vq4oZUK9j2nJL9NtSHUDSoQUKcSSLmhOLjIbNZsnM1mHO5dXsXckU4UJAsgc6tA


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Red

Try this then.

Ground it and roll it 90 degrees onto its side. Piece of p.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

Tim and Red have got the ideas floating Scott- collapsable trolley with twin fins :idea: :lol:

Nice one 511 :lol: :lol: DGax65 took a thought right out of my head... "You should have leaned back on the wave and done a wheelie right up the beach" 
Done some similar _dumb_ :wink: things but we won't go there


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I tend to open the rear hatch and lift from there when I'm at home/away from the water. When I'm at the water's edge I float the yak and wrestle the trolley on or off from underwater.

I'm tossing up the idea of securing the wheels on (with a bungee or whatever) while the yak's off the water, both on and off the roof racks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR1Na88AAB/fgAASUIfAIgDAHQo/5/8gMAClBqnhT1BGTT0aNEaaepgQinpqYmmagAGgBoDGTTIGTQyDI0wIwgJrUG4euITatOIxz01TjqczVGUXMr6oRPW86ZiKmPplwxgpEMBKv2CXsDrkO4bR3CMsoQ+qJwbsrhkeq4KeR0DPtySHBTWgIPOxq4gNgpSTmmsyRuq2SMZggy8nEw4q7DTBnTaebLLIMfJjnl757WRBSCoCyM41WToE3iDD+LuSKcKEgOprXng=


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

When I plug in the cart in the water I grab the side handle and pull the yak up my leg about 45 degrees then reach round with the cart and plug it straight in. Only the far wheel is submerged a little and working against me when do it but I have no problem steering it in.

I'm a big bruiser so I find it easy but it should work for most people. Also the smaller the yak the easier it is to do.

Cheers

Scott


----------

